# Bactracillin G Inj



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Does anyone know the dosage for goats and if it is 1 x a day or 2? 
I want to give it SQ.

Uterine infection is arising. Here is the label, it is 300,000 units.
Thanks for your help


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My vet said pen g is 1 ml per 20 lbs, and the very first dose should be IM, and the rest can be SQ. Twice daily.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It looks like regular penicillin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thanks guys, so 1 cc per 20 lbs it is. There are so many varies of the stuff, I wanted to be sure.


----------



## Homesteading20/20 (Feb 4, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Thanks guys, so 1 cc per 20 lbs it is. There are so many varies of the stuff, I wanted to be sure.


Is this the correct dosage and if so for how long? Did that dosage work. I am asking because I have seen other dosages and am trying to correctly dose my female for the same problem.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it is the correct dosage or you can also go 1 cc per 10 lbs, and it is 2 x a day, SQ for 5 to 7 days all depending on the issue at hand.


----------

